# how many rounds do you shoot per range visit



## super64

How much do you usually shoot through your handguns


----------



## Guest

Usually bring 2-3 handguns and put about 50 thru each but it varies.


----------



## Spartan

Usually 200. I feel any less than that and it's a wasted trip.


----------



## Baldy

I always take a couple of guns and shoot about 200rds. Some times I go three times a week.


----------



## super64

how much does it cost to shoot 200 rounds I only usually shoot 100


----------



## K Bob

I usually take two guns and shoot
fifty rounds in each,about two trips a week.


----------



## PhilR.

super64 said:


> how much does it cost to shoot 200 rounds I only usually shoot 100


Take the cost of shooting 100 rounds, and multiply by two. Did you know that there's a hundred websites out there that sell ammo, and have the prices right on the site? Did you know that if you go back to where you got your ammo in the first place, you can find out the cost quite easily? You couldn't figure this out by yourself?

PhilR.


----------



## super64

PhilR. said:


> Take the cost of shooting 100 rounds, and multiply by two. Did you know that there's a hundred websites out there that sell ammo, and have the prices right on the site? Did you know that if you go back to where you got your ammo in the first place, you can find out the cost quite easily? You couldn't figure this out by yourself?
> 
> PhilR.


good point


----------



## Joeshwa24

Eh... I normally only shoot about 50 to 80 rounds... if that... and I only go once a week... 100 bucks a month on ammo just isn’t in my budget.. I wish it was.


----------



## Glockamania®

I try to take my time shooting. It's more of a relaxation seminar for me. First dry fire, stretch out and then put in some live rounds.

Now that I have two Glocks (G35 & G23), they make the range time more fun! I usually hit 100 rounds on each gun.


----------



## K Bob

I ussually spend one hour shooting 100 rounds
and two hours shooting the bull.There are some 
good guys at our club and we have a good time.


----------



## CLG

After about 150 rds I am good to go. Right now I only go once a week if I can.


----------



## Jaketips42

100 usually from my 9VE. When I get my 45 it will be more.


----------



## Jaketips42

super64 said:


> how much does it cost to shoot 200 rounds I only usually shoot 100


Haha


----------



## mvslay

I responded 125-200. However on my .22 days it gets into 400-500 range.


----------



## AirForceShooter

I picked 80-100 but that's an average.
The centerfires usually get 50 to 100.
The poor abused .22's get a whole lot more.

And sometimes I'll just go nuts and put 200 rounds through my .45 or 9mm because I can.

AFS


----------



## Todd

About 200. Beyond that I feel I'm just shooting to shoot, and not for practice.


----------



## super64

wow 400-500 with .22's


----------



## super64

Jaketips42 said:


> Haha


Yeah didn't think about the whole multiply by two thing until after I posted that


----------



## spacedoggy

I put 50 because I'm there almost everyday. Sometime I get to chatting and I don't shoot at all. It's 5 mins. for me to get there.


----------



## drummin man 627

I recently sprang for a three month membership at a local range, so I've been going more often.
Lately, about 50 .38 Specials, and 100 9mm FMJs, plus a few 9 mm P.D. rounds.


----------



## johnincleveland

I shoot between 100-200 rounds each time I go.


----------



## cncguns

Average 200 rnds

some days 400...if I bring the 22


----------



## SuckLead

Since I've gotten my Glock and those 13 round magazines I have found a box or two of rounds just doesn't satisfy anymore. I can load an entire box into all my magazines now. It never feels like I'm done.


----------



## cupsz71

On average w/my gun - I shoot approx. 135-180 _(3/15rnd mags)_ per wk or every other, and stop at Walmart on the way home & buy more.

At close to $17 per 100 - it's not a bad deal for target rounds. :smt023
_(Winchester 115grn 9mm FMJ)_

The wifey mainly shoots about 50 rnds of .22lr (_I wish ALL ammo was this cheap!) _and she hasn't taken her new BERSA to the range yet, but I did pick up a couple of boxes of .380Auto today for her for about $30 bucks.

So I did the math - yep it's going to be more expensive in the future.


----------



## glock27bill

Usually 200.

100 through my .40 glock, and the other 100 through a combination of my .22 phoenix, .380 bersa, and .38 ultralite taurus.


----------



## Steve

I shoot on lunch 3-5 days a week
normally about 100-200 depending on caliber and how many guns I bring:smt070


----------



## DevilsJohnson

It'll depend what I'm shooting that day. I will usually always have 2-3 with me and how I'm feeling that day. I have a pretty messed up back and some days I can't shoot a lot. Other days I can shoot for a good long while. I try to take my time and make a day of it. I'm pretty lucky and am able to shoot here at home. I have stuff set up anywhere from 10 yards to 200 yards. I will shoot here at least twice a week. I go to a range where a lot of L.E.O. people shoot about 1-2 times a week. Heh - It gets a little more competitive there. and we can throw a lot of lead down range on those days:mrgreen:


----------



## Polak

I drive about 1 hour 15 minutes to a range in PA from NJ and I like to stay there a while. I usually shoot 200+ before even taking a break.


----------



## SFW

I typically run 100 to 150 round through my 1911 every other Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Sheepdog45

*Usually 80+ per gun*

When I go to the range (1x week) I usually shoot two or more guns, and 80-100 rounds per gun. I shoot a variety of distances, lighting conditions, and scenarios. It can be expensive, but well worth the $$


----------



## AZ Outlaws

x2 a month, maybe 3 times.

- 1911, 50 rounds
- Sig P226, 50 rounds
- SR9, 50 rounds
- Mark III, 150 to 200 rounds


----------



## Old Padawan

New Record

The Nephew (him) And I Shot Over 2000 Rounds This Last Sunday.


----------



## akr

Not very much. I have 15 handguns, so I limit my number for each one.....don't want to go broke......lol. Just think, I could have just bought 1 or 2 and lots of ammo, but you know how the addiction is...:smt022


----------



## moouers

About 50-100 with my Ruger P89.

If I bring the Walther P22...lordy. More than my feeble mind can grasp.

We have a free outdoor shooting range about 20 miles from my house and the drive there is absolutely breathtaking. All in all it's such a relaxing experience and I'm very pleased I bought a gun.


----------



## Peacemaker

Iusually shoot 100 rounds per pistol and take at least 3 pistols per trip.

That does not include rifles:mrgreen:


----------



## Dr.K

I quit calculating and counting my ammo a long time ago, but it is a fact that I reload about 400 rounds a week, so I guess I shoot about 400 each week.

Dang I'm glad I reload

God bless all you wally world shoppers, I used to be one.:smt082


----------



## gunnerboy

*ammo amount????*

Well when i get a new firearm i try to put at least 300 first.
Then things set in, i shoot 100rnds then on.


----------



## akr

PhilR. said:


> Take the cost of shooting 100 rounds, and multiply by two. Did you know that there's a hundred websites out there that sell ammo, and have the prices right on the site? Did you know that if you go back to where you got your ammo in the first place, you can find out the cost quite easily? You couldn't figure this out by yourself?
> 
> PhilR.


He he he he :mrgreen:


----------



## TcRoc

It really depends,,if I'm shooting 9mm usaully 200 rounds.
45acp usually 100 rounds


----------



## P89Jeeper

Same as most people have been saying. Take a couple of them out with 100 rounds for each.


----------



## ki4dmh

Between 200 and 400 hundred usually.


----------



## Teuthis

*Practice*

When I was younger and active in shooting, and handloading, I spent about 400 to 500 rounds a week from three different guns each week, plus often another 20 or so from one of my rifles. That is what seemed to be required to maintain an edge. Now, I spend 50 rounds at a time on two handguns. That seems to be enough for maintenance of basic skills, and does not make my damaged hands hurt too much later.


----------



## RugerFan2522

About a entire value pack for my 10/22 (550 rounds):smt070


----------



## Joeywhat

I'll easily run through 200 rounds of .22 when shooting my P22. I can shoot it all day long, really. I try to put as many rounds through that as possible, since it's cheaper to shoot and less stressful on my hand. I really enjoy shooting, and I enjoy being more accurate...especially since my dad likes to talk shit about how well he shoots :mrgreen:

When I get my XD I'll probably put a box through it when I'm at the range. No real need to do anymore.


----------



## godsdaddy

Right now it can be anywhere from 200-400 rounds per trip (just in the pistols), but ammo is free. (well, someone is paying the bill... so thanks!) As I type this, I can hear people shooting on the range we have here on our compound and I'm thinking I'll probably do a little "zero verification" fire this evening. 

When I'm home, I'd guess somewhere around 100-200 rds per session for most of my handguns. I have a 6-stage reloading press that cranks out a couple hundred rounds an hour if I am bored enough to sit there and pull the handle that many times. I have dies for .45acp, .40s&w, and 9mm, so I fire those most of the time. I need to get one for .357mag as well, since I am shooting one of those frequently as well. The "trip" to the range for me is about 25 steps out my back door, so we shoot quite often. (2-3 times per week) Ammo isn't as cheap as it used to be (nothing is I guess), even when ordered in bulk. I keep my "plinking" loads to a fairly low velocity (equivalent to what I'd buy at the store for FMJ, so I can get 2-3 reloads out of the brass. Buy IMR and Hog. powder in bulk as well as FMJ bullets, so I can keep the cost per round pretty low. I am stuck ordering .22lr for my rimfires those, since that is non-reloadable... and I can't even guess how many (thousands) of those I go through a month.


----------



## submoa

Depends on how fast they drive the ball picker.


----------



## oak1971

About 200 once or twice a week. 308 223 45 9mm 22 357. Mostly 45.


----------



## unpecador

200-250


----------



## onetoughpole

around 200


----------



## Willy D

100-200


----------



## Justice_Guy

i like to shoot lots because practice make perfect!


----------



## tekhead1219

Once a week, 100 thru the .45's, 100 thru the 9mm's, and 100 thru the .380's


----------



## IntegraGSR

I shoot 100-200. If ammo was cheaper, I'd probably shoot 250-300.


----------



## niadhf

50-100 / session lately
of course my range is out back so sessions can be short


----------



## Kyle1337

I go through about 25 or 7.62X54R, 250 rounds of .40, 100 rounds of 9mm, 100 rounds of .223. All in about a week to two weeks time. On average. I have a single stage press I use for my .223 however I think I could benefit from loading my .40 S&W ammo as well.


----------



## Capt Cook

I chose 200+
I have a Buckmark Camper, a Hi-Point C9 & a Hi-Point 995 Carbine.
All are fairly new so I'm still breaking them in pretty much.
I usually shoot around 200 or less in the 9mm's & around 200+ of .22's.

My trips to the range don't happen too often so when I go I shoot all I can.
The indoor Bass-Pro range is close but I prefer an outdoor range. Those are all a bit far & with gas & ammo prices going up I'll be going even less now.

Oh, I also heard that ammo will be going up again. This is from one of the Gun shops when I was asking about some cheap 9mm the other day.
I guess I'll have to start saving ALL the brass I can find & get ready to start reloading.


----------



## Merlin45

*How Much is TOO much?*

Dependin on what time I wake up, and what the wife has planned...I usually take about 5 weapons with me. Mostly a long-gunner right now....I have about 25 long guns.......At last count, (by my wife) I had 7,500 rounds of ammo for the various weapons...Wife said why you need so much ammo....(Try explainin THAT, hubbies!) If she has to ask, she wouldn't unnerstand, anyway.......lol


----------



## Don357

I chose "As much as I can", because I usually try to shoot a box (50rds) per gun,( if I can afford it), and I usually take 4 to 5 pistols with me each time I go. My rifles are a different story though. .308/7.62x51 gets pretty expensive so I only shoot to zero plus around 5 to 10 rds.


----------



## NDB_MN

I suppose if I'm doing only .40 and .45 I keep to 200. 100 down each.

But if I bring my .22 which I usually do, I'll play with that thing for another couple hundred rounds. Adjustable sights are the devil! I swear I tinker with my 22's sights more than I shoot it.


----------



## austin88

i always take one gun and try to get anywhere from 100 to 200 rounds through it


----------



## The Goat

yeah way more then 200. I bring 4 at a time, but the 22 gets it bad.


----------



## falchunt

I selected "as much as I can"...I can't afford to shoot very much, so I do when I have ammo, and don't when I'm down to a mag or two worth of ammo. Usually, I only shoot 75 rounds, + or - 25. Anything more than that is too expensive, anything less than that is not worth the time. But on the plus side, my range is my back yard, so I can go whenever I want.

:smt067


----------



## Kyle1337

ill update my last post i used to shoot at least once a week now i shoot once a month and only 200 or less due to ammo shortages and price increases, my 22 on the other gets used more than most nowadays and im able to shoot it with subsonics in my backyard


----------



## nky1129

spacedoggy said:


> I put 50 because I'm there almost everyday. Sometime I get to chatting and I don't shoot at all. It's 5 mins. for me to get there.


 Same here. The range is three minutes down the road. I usually pop in after work a few times a week. Sometimes I get to talking and looking at the new inventory and don't end up shooting at all. Either way, I get my gun fix. Met a lot of good people that way too.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

My range these days is just outside my back door. So shoot pretty often and it's as much as I want to then maybe watch a little TV then squeeze off some more :smt082

If I'm at a "real range" then I tend to get into conversations with other shooters if I know any of them (and I usually do) so it's hard telling how many rounds. It's not all that uncommon for me to send 200-250 down range when I actually get to shooting. Caliber depending. 22's I wanna shoot them all day, 44 mag it's not near as many as I used to


----------



## dosborn

I usually shoot about 100-150 9mm, 50-100 .40, 100-150 .45, and 200-300 .22. Every now and then I take out the Python and run 40-50 .357 through it. I don't take the Python as often because I would shoot it all day. A few times a year I will put 200-300 through the Mini14. Speaking of the Mini14, has anybody else heard about Ruger making 30 round mags for this gun???? They will be expensive, but I am sure they are better than the $10 POS I can find. I may have to start a new thread about these mags to see if it is rumor or fact.


----------



## Kyle1337

dosborn said:


> I usually shoot about 100-150 9mm, 50-100 .40, 100-150 .45, and 200-300 .22. Every now and then I take out the Python and run 40-50 .357 through it. I don't take the Python as often because I would shoot it all day. A few times a year I will put 200-300 through the Mini14. Speaking of the Mini14, has anybody else heard about Ruger making 30 round mags for this gun???? They will be expensive, but I am sure they are better than the $10 POS I can find. I may have to start a new thread about these mags to see if it is rumor or fact.


Yea I've seen em around I know my local gunstore here had a few for about 35 or 40 a piece. I like the 20 rounders though simply because the bullets come in 20 round packs, it just makes easy for no counting.


----------



## gunluver

I usually run 100 per session through my .45, 9mm, or .357...whichever one I bring. Then another 100-150 through my .22. Usually visit the raqnge once per week.


----------



## thelonerang3r

submoa said:


> Depends on how fast they drive the ball picker.


lol


----------



## redpenguin01

I generally shoot about 200 rounds per visit. I've been trying to be really conservative lately though..


----------



## PT92MJ

I average a couple of trips a month to the range, usually take ttwo or three with me depending upon how I feel. I put a hundred rounds through each one unless I take my .22. A couple of hundred for it each time.


----------



## ka-chow

200. Good round number.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The number of rounds you fire is much less important than the quality of the hits you make with them.
You can learn more in 10 minutes of careful, thoughtful dry-firing than you can from firing off as many practice live-fire rounds as you have time for.

In years past, when I was competing, a weekend practice session of 300 to 500 shots was normal. But that was well after I had learned the fundamentals, and instead I was practicing the specific series of acts the upcoming match-of-the-month would require. Over and over again.
When I was still learning the fundamentals, I would fire only 25 or 30 well-coached shots per week. The rest of the time would find me doing daily 10-minute bouts of dry-fire practice.

Now I'm coaching my wife. She does her 10-minute dry-fire sessions; than, on every Wednesday, she live-fires only 10 to 20 carefully-coached shots. I let her tell me when she's had enough.
We look for series of center-of-mass hits at varying distances, as well as careful gun handling.

Too much practice, all at once, teaches you only how to get tired.


----------



## F1ELD

well speaking of too much practice since ive started reloading myself ive gone through about 1500 rounds of 9mm in the past 2 weeks


----------



## dondavis3

Ammo is getting so hard to find and is now so expensive I've found that I only shoot between 1 and 2 boxes at each per range visit - I used to shoot much more.

:smt1099


----------



## jay7

the way i shoot, i go out and shoot till im bored, wich usually takes quite some time, whatevers left goes into my range bucket, so depending on how many times per week i go, i could have anywhere between 200-450 rounds on a given day. no point in driving 30 miles to the range to pop off 10 rounds :-D


----------



## jc27310

*one small bucket please....*



submoa said:


> Depends on how fast they drive the ball picker.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

1 -2 boxes of 50, slow and steady (or the small bucket, slow and steady...., plus I'm cheap! LOL!)

Man you guys who are shooting 200+ at a time are amazing me! I must be wasting time or something.
I'll load up 4 magazines (15 each) and see how it goes. (sig226 9mm), then I aim at 1 target per magazine. Sometimes I'll switch to my 22 revolver to switch things up, but thats about it. I usually leave with a partial box and 4 targets with large ragged holes (not always centered, but close to center if low).

what drills do you guys do? I'm just placing one at a time, slow and steady.

are you double tapping? Emptying the whole magazine or revolver at once? What's the deal? Does it help?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The very best defensive drills involve shooting at multiple targets, preferably at different distances.
If possible, draw from the holster.
If possible, move laterally—either between individual-target engagements or (better) while you're shooting.

I suggest placing three targets so that they appear to be a minimum of two feet apart, from shoulder to shoulder, with one target at seven yards from your firing line, one at 10, and one at 15. (Every time you do this exercise, change the order of the targets' distances/positions.)
Start facing the center target, draw, and fire a shot at the nearest, then one at the mid-range, and finally one at the farthest away. Then, without stopping, immediately go back and fire one more shot at each target.
Or fire two on each, and then, without stopping, go back and hit each target's head with one shot.

You are interested in smoothness, not speed. Speed will come with time and practice.
You are also interested in the quality of your hits. Your body shots should all hit center-of-mass, and when there are two of them in the target, they should be close together. Your head shots should be properly centered in the target's head.

As soon as you feel the least bit tired or "frazzled," stop shooting and quit for the day. Shooting past the very beginning of fatigue teaches you only to get tired and to miss.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Steve M1911A1

Great advise & training drill.

Most ranges won't let you do that, but there are some "combat" clubs, that do things like this - I believe they call the sport "three gun" meets or shoot's.

Wish I could remember exactly what they are called.

:smt1099


----------



## F1ELD

yeah lots of ranges are pretty bad and are set up where its really hard to do certain things that would help develope your practical shooting skills


----------



## Steve M1911A1

If there are any open BLM lands somewhere nearby, you don't need to go to a formal ("square") range. All you need is a solid, secure backstop (for instance, a hillside) that's farther than 100 yards from any public road.


----------



## Prussian

Spartan said:


> Usually 200. I feel any less than that and it's a wasted trip.


Ditto Spartan.


----------



## bruce333

> how many rounds do you shoot per range visit


This many!


----------



## jc27310

*great advice!*

Steve, you've always seem to have great information. Thanks! 
I will try to incorporate what I can at the range when I go... While I wouldn't call them "square" (LOL!), they do have the typical rules (holster draw, cross line firing, etc.).

I am saving up some spending money for some of their defense classes which I hear are really good. (the boss hates it when I blow a pile of Benjamin's on old car parts and gun stuff in the same month!)



Steve M1911A1 said:


> The very best defensive drills involve shooting at multiple targets, ...
> 
> I suggest placing three targets so that they appear to be a minimum of two feet apart, from shoulder to shoulder, with one target at seven yards from your firing line, one at 10, and one at 15. (Every time you do this exercise, change the order of the targets' distances/positions.)
> Start facing the center target, draw, and fire a shot at the nearest, then one at the mid-range, and finally one at the farthest away. Then, without stopping, immediately go back and fire one more shot at each target.
> Or fire two on each, and then, without stopping, go back and hit each target's head with one shot.
> 
> You are interested in smoothness, not speed. Speed will come with time and practice.
> You are also interested in the quality of your hits. Your body shots should all hit center-of-mass, and when there are two of them in the target, they should be close together. Your head shots should be properly centered in the target's head.
> ...


DD3,
are you thinking IPDA?



dondavis3 said:


> +1 Steve M1911A1
> 
> Great advise & training drill.
> 
> Most ranges won't let you do that, but there are some "combat" clubs, that do things like this - I believe they call the sport "three gun" meets or shoot's.
> 
> Wish I could remember exactly what they are called.
> 
> :smt1099


Cheers!
-John C


----------



## jc27310

dondavis3 said:


> +1 Steve M1911A1
> 
> Great advise & training drill.
> 
> Most ranges won't let you do that, but there are some "combat" clubs, that do things like this - I believe they call the sport "three gun" meets or shoot's.
> 
> Wish I could remember exactly what they are called.
> 
> :smt1099


OK, I think I know now... its gotta be "practical shooting".
http://www.uspsa.org/dw/whatis.html#top





(yes, the frakkin noob finally figured it out....:smt033)

That looks pretty fun and alot of work to get good!:smt023 that guy Rob Latham has an entire channel on youtube... I'm gonna have to spend some time watching those!


----------



## HAZMATT

I answered as much as you can. I just bought my first handgun (beretta u22 neos 6"). last weekend my friends and I found the time to fire the first 250 rounds through it. today a different friend and I fired 520 rounds (I live in the city, so I can't just go into the back yard to shoot). Next weekend I am going to check out the 2 gun ranges that are near me (one is about 15 miles away, the other is around 25 miles). I will probably shoot about 250 rounds a week if I can continue to find ammo (even 22lr is getting hard to find here).


----------



## Geoff

*Rounds*

When I go to the range, I normally just go alone with my 9mm and a box of 100 rounds. On occasion, I take my 9, and my son and a couple hundred rounds of .22 ammo for my Phoenix Arms and my son and I shoot for a few hours. I also like grabbing a couple boxes of 30-30 ammo and shoot my Winchester.


----------



## Sonny Boy

*Pistols*

After 200 rounds, my ability to hold a good sight and hit where I want is going downhill. 100 is great, but too short a range time. If my Son shoots with me it doubles the amount we shoot, up to 400 or 450, he is much younger.

As it is has been said "Youth is wasted on the young".


----------



## Robertkernahan729

*50 usually*

I have a range in my field so I shoot alot


----------



## WinM70

I will usually shoot at least 200 per firearm per caliber.


----------



## SIGness

If I can't shoot at least 200 rounds, it's not really worth it for me to go to the range. But there are the time where my brother comp's our trip to the range (ammo included). Depending on how many of us are going, sometimes its less than 200 rounds, and I'll usually ride with him when he is able to comp our trip. Therefore forced to leave when he does. But hey.... when its free and you get some good quality time in with your bro..... priceless!


----------



## PureWon009

It seems I can't get out of there without shooting a few hundred. I think if ammo was limitless and free I couldn't ever get myself to stop saying "just one more mag"!


----------



## tateb24

When I first bought my G19, I did the thousand round test at a buddy's ranch.....it needed a new recoil rod after that christening...But I broke it in well and killed a pile of possum, skunks, and raccoons. My Sig is about to get a similar test soon, just have to save up for the 45acp.

I like to shot around 300, it helps relieve stress, better than a three mile jog.


----------



## 38SuperMan

150-250 through two of my 38 supers.


----------



## dpdtc

I usually shoot 200.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima

I usually shoot 300 per trip. But I just caught hand gun fever. I cant get enough of spent brass. I am only shooting one gun too. I should be getting a Hi Standard .22 this weekend. Ill have to throw that into the mix too


----------



## Pate

Last trip I shot 350 rounds, but I had 4 new guns that I needed to break in.


----------



## imager67

200 rounds sounds about average.


----------



## Zertek

if all is going well between 2 and 3 boxes


----------



## zetti1

Typically around 100 rounds through two guns.


----------



## Hollander

At least 100 rds through the 22 (maybe more now since I have a new 2" snub coming to play with). Usually a 100 rds of 9mm FMJ through one or two other guns. Sometimes once a month and sometimes twice. Wish I could go more but the other half does not understand how much I have gotten into the sport and use of handguns.


----------



## righttoown

125-250


----------



## jeffie

*bullets*

9mm at IPSC range 100 to 200

normal range 50 9mm, 38 super: 30, 357mag: 25;
44 mag:25


----------



## Ogre

*How Much Ammo Per Range Session?*

50 on my Bersa Thunder 380 and 50 on my Taurus Model 85CH.


----------



## uspastime

Depending on what I want to work on and which gun I bring, a minimum of 100 rounds through each and usually much more for the day's favorite.
It seems so trivial that each shot only costs .27 to .38 cents. Until you do the math! Wow, things are getting out of hand!


----------



## Six7zero9

i typically put 150 rounds through about once a week with my .45. I just wish ammo was cheaper. Actually going to pick up a 9mm with tax money for my ccw and because the rounds are cheaper. I always leave wishing i had just one more box of ammo.


----------



## novacody78

125-150


----------



## Yousef Sansour

I shoot 300 rounds per practice session and on average I have 2 sessions a week. The truth is I don’t go to the range with a set amount of rounds that I want to shoot; I let the practice session dictate the amount of rounds I send down range. So if I go to the range and am having a productive range session I keep shooting until I get tired or run out of whatever ammo I brought with me. On the other hand, if I start to practice and am having a bad practice session I stop. There is no reason to practice when you are having an off day; all that you will do is become a better worse shooter. The best way to approach a range session, in my opinion, is to plan ahead. Have a training agenda written out with the type of drills you want to practice before you go to the range. Keep the sessions short and concentrated so you don’t lose interest. Have 1 or 2 skill sets that you want to practice and focus on them and nothing else. The above-mentioned points help me stay on point and give me the best results for the money on the range.


----------



## fudo

At least 100 rounds per gun, 3-4 guns.


----------



## larryh1108

I voted 200+. I usually warm up with 100 rounds of a .22 handgun(s) and then shoot 50 of 3 or 4 differend handguns. I try not to duplicate the calibers so I try to shoot 3 different calibers. .45, .40S&W, 9mm, 38 special, .380, .32 and the .22. .380 ammo is so scarce and ridiculous in price that I've put that on the back burner and shot more 9s.


----------



## 123Slickster

*Rounds per visit*

I usually go with bout 200 per visit. Interesting thread. I wondered the same thing bout other shooter's. Thanks.


----------



## cougartex

200-300, depends on how many guns I take.


----------



## JoeInKS

Depends on the number of guns / rifles but normally 216 rounds per pistol / rifle. Yes, odd number but that's what a container I have for each caliber holds...... Don't ask, you'd never believe me.


----------



## Mariano

300-400 depending on which guns I bring with me


----------



## riggergreg

Went to the range Sunday and shot 300 .45, 400 9mm, and 50 .380.


----------



## GLD1980

*Depends on how much inventory I have!*

Typically I will shoot 200- 500 rds each of 7.62 x 39 and 5.56 and maybe 500 rds of 9mm. I try and make it fun so I do not get tired.
:smt023


----------



## VietVet68

Jaketips42 said:


> 100 usually from my 9VE. When I get my 45 it will be more.


I would bet against that.


----------



## dehoopta

*Wow*



super64 said:


> Yeah didn't think about the whole multiply by two thing until after I posted that


Wow, I was going to back you up after PhilR's rude comment, but now.......not so much.


----------



## traffictech

200-300 of .40 and maybe 500 or more with my S&W AR15.

I make an entire day of it.


----------



## crazy charlie

Never less than 50. Sometimes more if I have the time or inclination.


----------



## 97baja

The range I go to has half-hour rentals, which is nice on the ride home from work. I zip in, shoot a box (50) then head home. The old lady has no clue! I go at least once a week.


----------



## officerfredrick

i make a half day of it 100 shotgun shells, 200 or more 22s, and 100 to 200 9mm, i get out there about once a week.


----------



## sig225

Average is 100 ..... which usually is enough to keep me mentally ready, and enough to enjoy the sights and sounds of a visit to the range ... :smt071


----------



## bayhawk2

My gun range is just around the corner.That itself is a major factor that I put down <25 rounds per visit.I am a member.That helps.I visit regularly.(once a week) on average.I do have occasions that I'll shoot 200 rounds or so.That is with my .22 western single action revolvers.I have a Judge and a .44 Mag. revolver that I have put laser sights on.These are my babies.I'll go down and shoot 10 rounds or so in each.I enjoy all my guns.Wouldn't get rid of none.


----------



## Morgo

I usually get to the range 2-3 times a week and average around 500rds total down range for the week. 
Thats in my handguns, usually shoot 4 or 5 cals through the week.


----------



## VietVet68

The number of guns I'll take to the range every two weeks varies but the number of loaded mags I take and empty is always the same.
Fifteen , full size, eight rounders equals 120 rounds
Four, officer, seven rounders equals 28rounds

I never reload mags at the range so my total is 148 rounds per trip. Sounds like a lot doesn't it? It sure doesn't feel like it's that many when I'm doing it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gunners_Mate

Over 200 most of the time I go, considering that it's either government paid for gun shoot, or its a relatively rare personal go out and shoot different guns at gun ranges type shoot. 

brief summary of a shoot I got back from. 

about 500 of 6,000 HE (high explosive) mk 19 mod 3 grenades (part of which was trying to put out a fire... did not work)

about 500 shotgun shells for the m500

400 5.56mm out of an m4 (50/50 split between aimed shots and auto fire)

few hundred rounds of 9mm out of a m9. 

800 rounds of 7.62 from a 240 

and only a hundred or so rounds from the m2hb, .50 cal bmg

being a line coach has it's privileges after long ass days qualifying det's from sunup to down, :smt1099


----------



## curmudgeon8

Visit indoor range once per week ........ shoot 100 9s and 100 .45s. When the weather's decent about 200-300 .223s per week at the outdoor range.


----------



## ctnv

We bring 3 handguns and shoot 50 to 100 per. My wife and I enjoy competition with each other and it keeps us very familiar with each weapon for ccw.


----------



## Lee Hunter

Even though I selected 80-100 rounds, I often expend more centerfire handgun ammo during my practice sessions. The number depends on the kind of shooting I'm involved with each time.


----------



## Vintage Racer

I usually bring about 200-250 rounds.

It's an easy trip for me (the range is one mile from my house).


----------



## Prin_C

I usually shoot about 100 rounds per week. Rounds are very costly in my neck of the woods, and sadly, we don't do reloads.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Never enough my friends, NEVER ENOUGH

I want to shoot at least 500 every trip but only end up doing at most 250 if that

Bullets are FUCKING EXPENSIVE!!! I need to stock up before 2012 hits and bullet prices go even farther up


----------



## droptrd

Old thread I know.

I usually get 200-250 of the cheapest FMJ rounds I can find. Of corse Id love to do more but...


----------



## Prin_C

I usually shoot 100 to 150 rounds these days, minimum.


----------



## sonja

I usually take 3 or 4 guns. -- if I bring a 1911 it's usually about 100 rounds. With the other pistols or revolvers, it's what I need to maintain proficiency. As an example, when I shoot my 238, I usually shoot more than I want to. Little pistol, have to put rounds downrange to be fairly accurate. Other pistols or revolvers need to be shot regularly also -- so, it's about 200 or so rounds every 2 weeks -- that's why I reload.


----------



## Charliefox

At least 100. Doesn't seem worth going for less.

Seriously though, I run several drills when I go to the range and, depending on time, I go through 100-150 rounds each visit.


----------



## darbo

I found that shooting at matches I use about half the ammo I normally would at the static range. Otherwise I would shoot about 200-300 9mm. If I take the .22 then it's gam on! I have gone through a 525 round bulk box of .22! How fun is that!


----------



## Tazman

Well i guess im lucky.My range consists of stepping out my back door.So it all depends on how many rounds i have loaded up.Usually handgun ,i will shoot everything i have loaded up.Rifles has always been a load every round perfectly.All my rifle rounds are loaded as close to exact with each other as possible for accuracy,so usually i will only shoot maybe 10 each time i go out.Just because it can take a couple hours per rifle to load up 20.

Lately my daughter has gotten to be a huge fan of shooting so if we take her 10/22 she will shoot a couple hundred rounds and if she is shooting skeet,she will burn up one of the 100 count bulk boxes of 20 gauge you can get at Wally world.

Its all fun though and never enough.


----------



## Sawmilljack

Why no reloads? Where in the Caribean is your neck of the woods? I'm interested to know how much is ammo there? Is the price there tied to U.S.A. prices?


----------



## ares338

Usually just 50-75 because my range is right out the back door.


----------



## Run2424

We take 3 9mm and one 40. No less than 300 for the 9s and 100 for the 40...


----------



## fuzzyjon79

Anywhere from 50-200 rounds depending on my free time. I try to go to the range at least twice per month.


----------



## Nick9mm

Usually go a couple of times per month. I have 4, 15 round mags for my Beretta 92fs, so I usually bring 150 to the range and go through that pretty quickly.. In the future when I purchase the G26, I have a feeling it will turn in to a whole lot more.. :smt068


----------



## berettatoter

I voted the "as much as I can", but it is more like "as much as I can afford". lol.


----------



## skullfr

I hear ya Berattetoter


----------



## LStetz

hello:

as you know i am very new in this, and have not even taken the training yet, but one of the things that i wanted to do, in the decision of a handgun is the amount of time going to the range, the cost best ammo for which handgun as i was told that some ammo is cheaper then others and if you shooting alot you want to go with the cheaper of the ammo and then have a better type for your handgun for home defense, if this makes any sense as i do not want to spend alot of money when going to the range to practice, so i guess what i am asking is which gun would be good in how amy types of ammo you can put in it, as i read that you can not put just any type in some guns. is this true

Lisa


----------



## LStetz

so, reading the above posts tells me it all depends on the person, from what i read on the tube and websites, they say some hand guns only take only certain ammo, and then others can take a number of diffrent kind?????

Lisa stetz, Hamilton NJ


----------



## skullfr

You will find all this out in class.What I do is purchase an ammo for my pistol that is same weight as the round I use for primary carry.The thing is for practice you want to a cheaper ammo which is usually a full metal jacket and you want to carry for primary round is a Jacketed hollow point.The jacketed hollow point is used as the bullet expands and creates a larger hole.Buy a quality brand ammo in what a lot of companies call a personal defense round.The weapon choice you make will be a factor on what you use.Most problems are ammo related.Read the manufacturers recommendations in the owner manual which comes with the weapon.Ammo choices can be broad as weapon choice.A reputable dealer can steer you in purchasing the proper ammo for the weapon also.Be sure to check the manual before purchasing any as some weapons are particular on what will work well.As far as cost,I dont own a 9mm but it is a popular round and leeser grades is usually one of the cheaper rounds.But this as with any product depends on where you shop,geographical location and other variables.What can be done like I do.Find what ammo works well with no problem in the weapon..Then shop online and buy in bulk say 500 rounds.I do this and save 8.00 per box on what I can purchase locally.I hope this helps you.Im trying to give broad info without knowing what you want to buy.


----------



## genesis

LStetz said:


> hello: as you know i am very new in this, and have not even taken the training yet, but one of the things that i wanted to do, in the decision of a handgun is the amount of time going to the range, the cost best ammo for which handgun as i was told that some ammo is cheaper then others and if you shooting alot you want to go with the cheaper of the ammo and then have a better type for your handgun for home defense, if this makes any sense as i do not want to spend alot of money when going to the range to practice, so i guess what i am asking is which gun would be good in how amy types of ammo you can put in it, as i read that you can not put just any type in some guns. is this true
> Lisa


Hi Lisa. We just recently bought my girlfriend a Ruger LCR in 38 Special (not 357) for $399. We both prefer revolvers. No safeties or feed issues to deal with. And they're more intuitive for us (quicker to deploy and shoot accurately). The LCR 38 special is super light, reliable as dirt, butter smooth trigger, and super accurate. I reload for us so our ammo cost is around $2.00 a box. IMHO a 38 special is all ya need for defense. I have 8 years in the Marines and 45 years of competitive shooting experience. I've won my share of IPSC and bowling pin matches. I guarantee that I can double tap a target much faster with a 38 special than most can with a 357. And both my hits will be center mass. My girlfriend has gotten pretty good with her new gun and I pity the poor soul she drops the hammer on. I have a shooting range on my property, so we practice together a lot.

To answer the OP, I shoot about every other day, 100 to 250 rounds each day. It depends on the weather and my To-Do-List. I average around 10,000 rounds a year. I reclaim my lead from my sand pit, so my only recurring costs are primers and powder.

The reason I'm telling you all this Lisa is because Ruger also makes the LCR in 22 caliber. It's exactly the same as the 38 special. So.... ya get to practice a whole lot with inexpensive 22's and when ya pick up the 38, it feels and functions exactly the same. My girlfriend is also getting the LCR 22. I recommended that she get the 22 first, but she wanted the 38 first as she knew I would be reloading for us. You would save enough in ammo cost by getting the 22 first so that in a short while you could get the 38 and have two extremely fine guns.

Here are two videos.
The first is an honest in-depth review of the Ruger LCR 38 special. Ruger LCR .38 Special - YouTube

The second is a review of the LCR in both 22 and 38 special and the reason for owning both. Ruger LCR 22 Range Test and Review - YouTube

I hope this helps,

Don <><


----------



## berettatoter

LStetz said:


> hello:
> 
> as you know i am very new in this, and have not even taken the training yet, but one of the things that i wanted to do, in the decision of a handgun is the amount of time going to the range, the cost best ammo for which handgun as i was told that some ammo is cheaper then others and if you shooting alot you want to go with the cheaper of the ammo and then have a better type for your handgun for home defense, if this makes any sense as i do not want to spend alot of money when going to the range to practice, so i guess what i am asking is which gun would be good in how amy types of ammo you can put in it, as i read that you can not put just any type in some guns. is this true
> 
> Lisa


If you are looking for a first gun to use as a shooter as well as a self-defense gun, I would suggest something in 9x19mm. (9mm Luger/Parabellum) The ammo is fairly cheap compared to other calibers and is still powerful enough to effectively defend yourself with. JMHO.:smt1099


----------



## SouthernBoy

100 to 150 rounds a trip, two trips a month most of the time. This past Monday, I took two guns.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Depends on what I take...

22: 250-500
9mm: 100-200
45 ACP: 100-150
38: 50-75
357: 50-75


----------



## FloridaGuy

I voted 200+ rounds per range trip. I have a range membership and I visit the range at least 3 times a week. When I go to the range I normally take 5 guns with me. I normally shot at least 100 rounds per each gun if not more.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

It depends. I was out on Saturday. It's great when it's cold, because no one comes out. I probably put a couple of hundred rounds through the .22. It's fun to shoot, easy, and non-fatiguing. Plus it doesn't cost much. I only put about 40 rounds through the Eagle, because I'm paying over $1.50 every time I pull the trigger. Talk about incentive to learn to shoot properly and accurately. Next trip to the range will be the 9mm, and I anticipate 200 rounds + through it. It's my relaxation time - early morning's there's no one there. Good times.

Cannon


----------



## acepilot

super64 said:


> how much does it cost to shoot 200 rounds I only usually shoot 100


About twice as much. :anim_lol:


----------



## BigCityChief

Todd said:


> About 200. Beyond that I feel I'm just shooting to shoot, and not for practice.


"Shooting to Shoot?" - There's nothing wrong with that!


----------



## berettatoter

Well, the wife and I went to the range for a short trip this morning(cold as heck), and I ran 16 rounds thru my Hi Point C9 and she ran 24 rounds thru it. I also ran 24 rounds thru my Beretta BU-9 Nano. With the availability of 9mm being pretty skinny right now, we have not been shooting quite as much. :smt076


----------



## BowerR64

If i total them all usually 125-200

Ill usually shoot a box in each caliber then finish with .22 lately with the ammo shortage ive been takign more time between mags and not shooting as fast.


----------



## shaolin

I shoot about a 100 rds in each gun that I bring to the range and I take about 4-6 guns each time I go.


----------



## berettatoter

Well, I took my BU9 Nano to the range this morning, but only ran thirty rounds through it. The wind was blowing out of the North so hard and in my face that my hands were trembling badly! After five magazines full I called it a day. Damn.:smt076


----------



## RegasAZ

Between the 2 handguns, I generally run between 50 to 75 rounds. Beyond that ammo is just getting to damned expensive.


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

I didn't vote because......

1.) My house sits on 6.78 acres in rural Arkansas so I can shoot in my front yard so no need to go to the range. 

2.) I have another piece of property where I have a simple shootin' range. Plus it's surround on 3 sides by a clearcut and I can shoot out to about 1,200yds in the clearcut. 

3.) Sometimes I'll shoot a couple of rounds, other times I'll shoot a couple of hundred. 

Paul


----------



## retired_diver

super64 said:


> how much does it cost to shoot 200 rounds I only usually shoot 100


Ok, I'm assuming that you get the joke (on you) about double what you spend for 100. If you are asking how can we afford 200+ rounds a session it might be because we handload. Even with today's prices say for 9mm it is under 12 cents a round, that's $6 a box of fifty or $24 for 200 that is less than a round of golf.


----------



## Matrix_L

I try to shoot as much as I can when I'm at the range. Lately its been 50 rounds or so because of how hard it is to find ammo for handguns where I live (Central Indiana). I have been taking my new favorite gun target every time I visit the range. It has a break away black color target, and the underneath is a bright green color. Its called Splatter Shot, I'd recommend them to anyone who wants an easy to see target https://www.facebook.com/pages/Splatter-Shot/424604250979775


----------



## MoMan

My son and I go to the range at least once/wk. We will shoot between 200-300 rounds per visit. Sometimes we will take as many as 7-8 pistols when we go. I think there was a time or two when we may have shot close to 400 rounds. Obviously we reload and spend time picking up our brass as well as brass that anyone else doesn't want.


----------



## jscottjr

usually about 100 9mm rounds each in the bp9cc and the g26, about 100 40 through the g23, another 100 380 the bersa380cc, 50 38's through the S&W 357, 50 25's if the wife is with.


----------



## SLOSJM

100-200rds per visit. I need to start reloading before I can justify shooting more.


----------



## Survivor

If funding, availability of ammunition, and the need for nutrition and sleep weren't factors; I'd still be at my first range session.


----------



## Donn

Glockamania® said:


> I try to take my time shooting. It's more of a relaxation seminar for me.


+1. How much thru each gun is dependent on how I'm doing, especially with long guns. If I've got tight groups in the 9-10 ring right out of the box, there's no need to burn up 50-100rds. Take a little extra time & trouble with carry guns for obvious reasons.


----------



## GhostMeat

I am a new shooter and one guy told me not to load up the mag. Take your time. Load 5 rounds or so and just work in consistent good habits. I sometimes only load 2 or 3 rounds. I think about technique a lot more instead of just pummeling the paper.


----------



## topgun47

I usually shoot 6 mags (12 rounds each) of 40 S&W in my XD, and 6 mags (10 rounds each) of 22 cal in my Ruger Mark II each time I go to the range. I go to the range 5 times a month.

If I travel up north to my property for a weekend, I can go through 100's of rounds each. I go there once a month.

Wow, when I write this down, it makes me think I'm spending too much money on ammo. Don't tell my wife! (I owe you one)


----------



## varanid

I don't go shooting much anymore, but for my handguns?
I'll bring my 357 and do about 50-100 rounds of 38 and about 20 of 357.
I'll bring my Walter P1 and do about 100 rounds. 
If have a .22, I'll bring it and go through whatever I feel like. Not latley so much since I sitll can't find rimfire ammo.

Before I sold my 30-30 I'd do about 2 boxes during a range visit (40 rounds). More than I needed to but hell its fun


----------



## berettatoter

Well, .380 ACP is tough to get around my area. It has really cut into shooting my pistols as much as I used to, but I did go to the range this morning and put four magazines through my Ruger LCP.


----------



## yardbird

Shot 200+ yesterday of 45acp thru XD Tac and Gov size 1911. 100 38spl in Model 10 and 100 9mm thru Browning Hi Power and a 100 223/5.56 in the AR -15 Hard to afford to shoot this much unless you reload.


----------



## Vintage Racer

yardbird said:


> Shot 200+ yesterday of 45acp thru XD Tac and Gov size 1911. 100 38spl in Model 10 and 100 9mm thru Browning Hi Power and a 100 223/5.56 in the AR -15 Hard to afford to shoot this much unless you reload.


Congratulations. It sounds like a good day.


----------



## BigCityChief

I'm very busy with work lately so I'm only doing 150 rounds or so each Saturday.


----------



## AdamSmith

This is a popular question, with lots of different answers from different people

I normally shoot one box (50) of 45 ACP ammo every time I go to the range. After that, I grow fatigued, and can tell from the impacts on the target that shooting efficiency increases, then maximizes, then falls off after a certain point.

For me, I am most efficient after having shot half a box.

I use a 9 dot target (I was going to attach a photo of it, but could not figure out how to do it on this website).

I always start at the lower left dot, and work my way across to the right, then go up one row at a time, eventually to the upper right dot which is last.

My best performance was on the middle dot #5 where the group was tight and touching, last time I went to the range, about 2 weeks ago.

All these shots are in the off-hand (not supported) standing (not kneeling or prone) shooting positions for the 45 ACP pistol, shooting two handed.

If you similarly plot your progress carefully, I think you will also see that it takes time to warm up, then you reach peak efficiency, and then after a certain point you are just wasting ammo.


----------



## neorebel

It depends...Usually 100-150....if I am getting used to a new gun or breaking a new gun it can go to 200....my wallet cries a lot!


----------



## natsb

I try to limit myself to one 50 round box per caliber. Sometimes, I am not so good at limiting myself.

One day when I got back from the range and was complaining about how much ammo I used up, my wife said "Why don't you just take less with you?" After a few moments of getting a blank stare from me, she said "That's what I thought."; then walked away. One of these days I am going to think of a good answer and get back to her.


----------



## flashovr89

Looks like I need to bring more ammo! But with the availability of ammo around in my area..it's a fine line between going and just letting em fly and conservation. Or is that hoarding them, lol


----------



## CoachEq

I shoot 100 through my Sig 9mm and then split another 50 or so through my Bobcat and Mark II. I shoot the ammo I can afford to buy and don't dip into my stash.

EQ


----------



## issiac

Well that's a very open question. It is really all relative. The real question should include "How Often" do you go to the range to practice and how many rounds per visit. I prefer to go to the range more often for less time and shoot about 100 rounds per month on the gun that I am using for personal protection. If it's a carry gun I would suggest a monthly visit to the range and shoot around 100 - 200 rounds depending on what your wallet will allow. I don't pratice as much with my revolver as I do with my semi-auto. Reasoning for this is that I probably won't be reloading the revolver in any given situation and since revolvers don't really "Jamb" I have a tendency to pratice with my semi-auto so if it does jamb I get my practice in on reloading and clearing the gun. It's all really not how much someone else practices but how much practice or training do you need to be comfortable. That being said if I go to a "League" shoot once a month, that is some practice and fun combined, but I maybe only fire my revolver every 2-3 months. Bottom line is go often enough with the gun you would intend to use for protection if that is the case if you aren't using for protection go when you feel the urge, have the ammo and funds.


----------



## petej

Haven't been to the range in a few years, life got busy. I used to shoot a 100 rounds when I went at a local range a couple times a month. Place burned down several years back and if time allows will be looking for another place to shoot.


----------



## berettatoter

Well, I ran 15 rounds of .30-06 through my Model 700 ADL Stainless today. I also ran 30 rounds of standard FMJ 9mm through my SCCY CPX-2 this morning too. Both ran well.


----------



## hillman

About three magazines-full is as far as I can go before the sight picture gets ragged.


----------



## slayer61

The Mrs. and I limit ourselves to 100 rounds per pistol, and usually take 2 pistols each.


----------



## joebeasley

50 rounds of 9mm and 25 rounds of.380. Wife takes the other half of the box.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## Olmuddy

I usually take 2 Pistols to the Range about 2 to 3 times a week and put approx. 100 rounds through each Pistol.


----------



## EvilTwin

I shoot my carry once a week every week 50 rounds.. 25 left handed , 25 right handed... IM 70 years old and need to keep my edge..
I also shoot skeet , trap, small bore and big bore rifle and high end air pistols and rifles. Being retired and a member of a very good gun club for 40 years allows me to spend a few days a week there.. Sunday morning breakfast at the club has been a tradition for many years... 
Bill aka ET


----------



## Olmuddy

I have never tried to shoot with my support hand. I'm glad you wrote this. I believe I should start doing this just in case I ever have a need to use my Support Hand.
Thank you EvilTwin.


----------



## EvilTwin

Olmuddy said:


> I have never tried to shoot with my support hand. I'm glad you wrote this. I believe I should start doing this just in case I ever have a need to use my Support Hand.
> Thank you EvilTwin.


Them reason I do it is to get the feel for a weak side draw to fire,.,, IM a left handed shooter.. which can be a good thing when shooting.. also in conceal carry... ( I carry in my pocket ( left pocket ) most people don't even consider a pocket carry or a left handed pocket carry, so my EDC goes virtually undetected and I have been carrying in the pocket for 15 of my 40 years licensed to carry. I've never been detected... the reason I need to practice is.. I had a neighbor killed in a car hijacking many years ago ( 25 years ) let left two small boys and a pregnant wife... .
In my car I can NOT carry on the left side of the car successfully.. drawing with my left hand in the car, handcuffs my mobility to draw to the driver side window.,.. I carry in the car using the right side of the console and the right seat... the weapon is six inches from my right hand at all times.. I can draw the weapon quickly with my right hand and fend off a driver side assault or a passengers side assault using my right hand.. BTW it never hurts to take few shot with your weak side hand.. and I mean " Hand : not two hands... if you never experience a weak side single handed weapon discharge, you need to know what it feels like.. 
Bill aka ET
BTW I am not paranoid about an assault.. my life does not revolve around a potential threat... over the years, my awareness is highly sharpened but I still have lots of fun with my kids and my grand kids.. and my wife of 47 years.


----------



## Darthvader

I take 3 guns and shoot 100 to 150 each range visit.


----------



## LocustCutter

It depends, but usually I'll shoot 25-50 rds, focusing on the fundamentals. Then again my range is in my back yard so I can take my time working on various details and not paying for it.


----------



## Tanshanomi

Last night at the range I fired about 200 rounds through 4 guns.


----------



## Greybeard

At the indoor range about 150-200 on one of my 9mm. I stop at an outdoor range from time to time on my lunch hour and usually go through 50 rounds with my TCP .380 or Mark III .22


----------



## Dframe

lord only knows. I usually just shoot till I start getting tired.


----------



## CW

Often it depends on the firearm/cartridge.

.243, 8mm: usually 10 to 20

.223: 30 to 60, if kid and friend are along: 100-200

.40 smith, 45 acp: 50 to 100
.380: 26 (more sighting - draw practice)

.22WMR: 30

.22lr: 100 to 300 depending if wife is shooting too.


Some days its only pistols, some rifles, sometimes both if there are places open on the range.


----------



## PT111Pro

It's very true. It depends what I am shooting at the moment. Do I shoot more than only my carry gun? Do I have my rifle with me or not. Did I went alone or with friends, if the skirts joining or not, what day it is and what else goes on around there.

Shooting actively is a expensive sport. The bullets cost 1/16 of a golf ball but I use less golf balls that I say god bye to gun rounds. 

But whatever it costs, I'll think everyone that carries a gun every day, should shoot at least the carry gun with 150 rounds per month. Anything less goes against safety and security.

Shooting on a regular base is not cheap, actually it is a very expensive hobby. 
Just saying.


----------



## Goldwing

I try to do a good 100 round warm up with the Mk II Target and then move on to the G19 for a few magazines. If I like the way I'm shooting, I move on to longer iron.

GW


----------



## stangdriver

About once a week, 100 rounds each visit.


----------



## TomCat211

80-100
One club is less than 3/4 mile from my house.
I can ride my bike there, shoot 80 - 100 rounds, and be back home in less than an hour.
All mags are pre-loaded at home to save time at the range.


----------



## pblanc

Usually between 100 and 200rds.


----------



## berettatoter

I put 5 magazines through my G42, and six through my PPS this morning. The PPS is in .40, so six magazines is about all my hand can take. Lol.


----------



## Hawk451

Generally 150-250 rounds, whether the main purpose of the range trip is load development, practice or fun. Almost always some rimfire pistol & strong hand/weak hand/speed-load practice with centerfire pistol and/or rifle too.

Of course, some pistols blur the line a bit...


----------



## RobertS

I drill my double taps and defensive fire a lot. So I usually do 150 - 200, but call it after that. Range time can get expensive.


----------



## bluedog46

at least 50 rounds of 9mm, 24 rounds of 45 acp and about 20-50 rounds of 22lr all pistols. Have not shot the ar15's in a bit.


----------



## DLYskes1976

when i bought my first two handguns, i was basically doing as much as i could in 30mins or 1hr.... which usually was about 100 to 200 rounds, and i would work on double taps, and loading only 2 rounds in each mag and doing quick mag reload's.. and would mix it up... 

now the range i go to has programs you can run , for the targets.. so i have a bunch of options to choose from... and now i work more on quality over quantity... the last couple of times i've gone, i've just done 30mins which if i pre-load all of my mags that i bring, is plenty of time...


----------



## joepolo

I go to a state range, you could only have 6 rounds in the mag at a time so it takes a while to get off 150 rounds but I do. The 40 S&W only 2 mags, 9mm XD9c 4 mags and the sig 380 3 mags. I'm lucky cause I can go during the week when most people are working.


----------



## drec

My wife and I go out once a week, with four guns and shoot about 150 rounds of 9mm.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Well I have 20 stick mags loaded and I shoot at least half and save 1 or 2 fer good measure. A couple cans on my 1919 and then I'm tired. fwiw


----------



## RobertS

Lately, I've been doing 220-240 through my Bushmaster and typically 20-50 through the shotgun. Through my pistols, it's 200.


----------



## Cannon

Many know I've been well served by the Taurus PT-111 G2 now with over 2,000 rds both FMJ and SD rounds without a single FTF or FTE nothing has broken or given me issues. So now when I do take it to the range I'm not trying to determine its reliability, it became one of my EDC guns after the first 500 trouble free rounds. So when I bring it to the range I shoot 50 to 100 rds. I actually shoot the Ruger SR 22 a lot more, the ammo is cheaper and its roughly the same size as the Taurus G2 .


----------



## Shady

super64 said:


> How much do you usually shoot through your handguns


I usually go through 100 rounds but if I am feeling good about the results, I may go 200 rounds.

I would like to add my two cents. I always buy twice as much ammo at the range than what I plan on shooting. Sometimes I may buy 2-300 round boxes of Troy Landry "Choot 'Em" ammo (.22LR). I never use any ammo from my home supply. Sort of like the financial experts saying do not touch the principle, only use the interest.

I always bring home additional ammo and never take away from my stockpile.

My .357 mag and the .38's that I use at the range are basically the same as the .22 LR I use. If I put 50 rounds in the .357 (or .38) I will bring home 50.

One other item. My wife tells me, "I want you to go to the range this Sunday" or "Let's go to the range this weekend". I am always smiling :mrgreen: God, I love her!


----------



## Jakespoon

1000-1500 rounds per month.


----------



## Argon18smith

Now that the temps are above freezing I am up to 200-300 rounds twice a week. If I shoot 100 rounds of 357 mag then I only shoot 150 of 9mm. I have a Coonan classic in 357 mag so it doesn't take long to empty the mags. Shooting is a lot more fun when it's warm.


----------



## Dcar335i

I average 150 to 200 rounds each week, depending on the gun. The 340PD with .357 usually a bit less (like 5).


----------



## Greybeard

I usually take 2 to 3 guns. My CCW LCP II, either my M&P-9 or LC9s and my Mark III. 50 rounds through the LCP II, 100 rounds through either 9 and 100-150 through the MK-III. 50 rounds through a mouse gun is about all I can stand. 100-150 through either 9mm and then I finish with several boxes through my MK-III.


----------



## Longhorn1986

Mine is largely contingent on what my club is shooting that day, be it EDC, 2 gun or 3 gun. Also depends on how motivated the guy planning the stages is.... We have a few that must own stock in ammo companies!!


----------



## rpenmanparker

Two guns and about 200 rounds.


----------



## jbenedetto2

250-300 per gun. Sometimes more.
2-3 range days a week.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMHOTEP

Usually around 300 9mm. I’m thinking of getting a semi 22 rifle for fun because 22 is so cheap.


----------



## crewchief

I fire 100 rds a visit (p226 40 tacops). Now that's at least 4 days a week. I'm 100 percent with nothing better to do but try to destroy my sig.....


----------



## FindANewSlant

I only own one gun for now, and I shoot just one 20rd box through it each time.


----------



## Steven

I average 300 rounds per visit twice a week. Today I had to sight in two of my guns and shot a little more do to the sighting in.


----------



## PhuBai70

Years ago I shot at an outdoor range and since there was no time limit I would take three guns with two boxes of ammo per gun. Unfortunately, that range closed and there are houses there now. Where are people's priorities? Did we really need more houses?
Now that I shoot at an indoor range with time limits I usually take two guns and one box per gun. I have my name on the waiting list for an annual membership with unlimited access. Once I get my membership I will be going more often and staying longer each time.


----------



## OlHippy

I was averaging about 400 rounds per range visit. Started to put a big dent in the pocketbook. I have some nice 22s that have been getting a workout until my funds get up a little....


----------



## PhuBai70

We have a new law here in California regarding ammo purchases. Prior to the law going into effect on July 1st I was buying 8 or 10 boxes every time I went to the gun shop. 
When I get that membership at the range I'm afraid I'll be going through my stockpile rather quickly.


----------



## Babbalou1956

Outdoors about 400 rounds. Indoors about 50.


----------



## berettatoter

Welp, this is my range visit from yesterday morning. Two Kahr pistols, and my Turi G2C.








I'd have to count the holes, but I think I shot around 70 rounds of 9mm, and 30 or so of .45 ACP.


----------



## Donel

Hey, Cal shooter, Range rounds don't count. 100 rounds 9mm. Shoot in indoor range where they have plenty of stalls and distances of 25 50 and 100 yards.


----------



## boyfromnyc

Had not really thought about it. Back a few years ago some friends and I had a nice out door range in SC I did a lot of shooting then. 2 or 3 time a week shooting 100 RDS at a time I was shooting a Star PD .45 that was my carry gun at time. About a 100 RDS was all I could stand. I was also a member of an indoor range as well .Visited it about 2" or 3 times a week. My best friend owned a gun store back then. Didn't consider the cost of ammo. I got pretty good at shooting that PD too. Lately I don't shoot much. I have just ordered a Bersa trp9c it has not come in yet. When I get it I'm planning to do a lot of dryfire with a laser cartridge. Proably more dryfire than actual fire. Did a lot of dryfire in the military seemed to work.

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickclark28

Just started the past x2 years to keep track and document ammo type and round count.
I have been bitten by the rimfire bug these past x2 years. Weekly I take my 22's and 9mm's.
150 to 250 22LR rounds and 25 to 75 9mm. rounds. Twice a month I shoot 223/5.6 25 to 100 rounds.
*The best thing I ever did is join a good LGS with a great range. IMHO the best people in the world are in the shooting community. Ex law enforcement and vets are some of the best trainers around. Some of the forums do not give you the time of day if you are not apart of their group so it is important to me get with good quality local shooters. The other thing that it is good is to practice or train with the firearms you use.
Be safe and enjoy!
Rick


----------



## Jeb Stuart

It can vary, but typically quit a lot and need to slow down and shoot more 22.cal. But I shoot twice each week. I have memberships at three different ranges, two within a mile in each direction, so easy to stop throughout the week and get in a quick shooting session. Once a month I spend all day a a local Club (outdoor range). I believe in Frequent Moderate workouts or training sessions. I also shoot a lot of Air Pistols.
I joined Target Sports Club for buying ammo and it has been worth every nickle.


----------

